# Best MW2 Class?



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 27, 2010)

Could the following class possibly be the best MW2 class ever? : 

Primary Weapon - UMP.45 with Silencer
Secondary Weapon - G18 with Akimbo
Equipment - Semtex
Secondary Grenade - Stun Grenade
First Perk - Marathon Pro
Second Perk - Stopping Power Pro
Third Perk - Ninja Pro
Death Streak - Martydom

I would like to know the TBT communities opinion, soo lets hear it!


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 27, 2010)

HOWLY SHEWT! ERIC HOWS IT GOIN'?
__________________________________________

My friend uses that class and it's really good.


----------



## Pear (Apr 27, 2010)

Primary Weapon - SCAR-H Silenced
Secondary Weapon - SPAS12 Foregrip
Equipment - Semtex
Secondary Grenade - Stun Grenade
First Perk - Scavenger Pro
Second Perk - Stopping Power Pro
Third Perk - Ninja Pro
Death Streak - Final Stand


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG DANNY:O HOLY CRAP MAN, PREE GOOD HBU!??


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 27, 2010)

You're doing it wrong.

Best Class Ever Type A

Primary Gun of Choice
Preferred Pistol with Tact Knife
Claymore
Marathon Pro
Lightweight Pro
Commando Pro(Or Ninja Pro, who cares)

ORR

Primary Gun of Choice
Models 1887 w/ FMJ Akimbo
Equipment of Choice
Bling Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Ninja Pro (Or something else, don't matter)


----------



## SockHead (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't like having both the Primary and Secondary weapons being automatic guns.

So usually have something like, UMP45 + SPAS + Semtex + Stun
Perks are usually random for me.


----------



## Nic (Apr 27, 2010)

Primary:  Infinite Throwing Knifes
Secondary:   Fall Shotgun
Equipment:  Cold Blooded
First Perk:  Scavenger
Second Perk:  Lightweight
Third Perk:  Commando


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 27, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Primary:  Infinite Throwing Knifes
> Secondary:   Fall Shotgun
> *Equipment:  Cold Blooded*
> First Perk:  Scavenger
> ...


Fail.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2010)

ghey.

When i play CoD with my bros i try to avoid most of the cheap weapons/Stopping power  (Except for my M16 c:> )

Primary: Tar-21+FMJ
Secondary: M9+Tactical Knife
Equipment: Frag Grenade
Secondary: Flash Grenade
First Perk: Scavenger
Second Perk: Cold-Blooded
Third Perk: Commando
Death Streak: Final Stand

Of course, i've never tasted online battle.. Just owning my bros >


----------



## Nic (Apr 27, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you have four perks mod it takes away the equipment.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 27, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you suck.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 27, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play right rooster.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 27, 2010)

For my Sniper class, I think it's

Primary: Barrett+ACOG 
Secondary: PP2000+Akimbo
Equipment: Semtex
Secondary Equipment: Flash Grenade
Perks 1,2,3, I don't remember, I play at my friends house on the weekend. 
Oh, I use Pain Killer =D


----------



## Caleb (Apr 27, 2010)

No silencers, I find them quite pointless.
I've been playing CoD4 a lot lately, so I couldn't really name my favorite MW2 class. I'll update.


----------



## Pear (Apr 27, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> No silencers, I find them quite pointless.
> I've been playing CoD4 a lot lately, so I couldn't really name my favorite MW2 class. I'll update.


It depends on the gun. They're good on SMG's and Assault rifles, because they're meant for close range, so it doesn't make an impact on damage. However, silencers turn sniper rifles into water guns.


----------



## Nic (Apr 27, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said in a thread about AC:CF hacking, I like to play the game cheating then playing legit.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 27, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Yeah, I used to use a .50 cal with a sniper.  I finally realized how stupid it was and quit using it.  Shotguns with silencers are quite pointless also.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Apr 27, 2010)

Primary: Intervention-FMJ
Secondary:-SPAS-12
Perk 1:Sleight of hand
Perk 2:Stopping Power
Perk 3:Steady Aim
Death Streakain Killer
My  Sniper/Noscope/Quick scope class


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 28, 2010)

My run and gun class:
Primary Weapon - MP5K Red Dot
Secondary Weapon - SPAS-12 Red Dot
Equipment - Semtex
Secondary Grenade - Stun Grenade
First Perk - Sleight of Hand Pro
Second Perk - Stopping Power Pro
Third Perk - Ninja Pro
Death Streak - Martyrdom

Sniper:
Primary Weapon - Barrett .50cal Thermal
Secondary Weapon - G18 Akimbo
Equipment - Tactical Insertion or Claymore
Secondary Grenade - Flash Grenade
First Perk - Scavenger Pro
Second Perk - Stopping Power Pro
Third Perk - Steady Aim Pro
Death Streak - Final Stand


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 28, 2010)

Primary: Tar-21 Grenade launcher
Secondary: None
Perk 1: One Man Army Pro
Perk 2: Danger Close ( Doesnt have to be pro)
Perk 3: Ninja Pro
Equipment: Claymore
Any special grenade
Martydom


----------



## Conor (Apr 28, 2010)

Main.

Primary: M16 with red dot
Secondary: Thumper/Striker.

Claymore
Flash Grenade

Scavenger Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro

Martyrdom

Sniper

Intervention with thermal scope
Spas12

Claymore
Stun Grenade

Sleight of Hand Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro
Martyrdom


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 28, 2010)

I allways used stopping power, now i don't because it's pointless.


----------



## Horus (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh wow, I'm glad you all have PS3s

Did I really see bull *censored.2.0* like UMP45 Tryhards, M16's, Noob-Tubes,  Spas's, Painkiller, Thermal, One Man Army Noob Tubing, Shotguns, Steady-Aim (Obviously a wannabe Quick Scoper), and Stopping Power (On like 75% of the classes here, even on the UMP45)

If you're actually good...

Primary: Intervention/Barret FMJ
Secondary: Raffica's/Deagles
Perk 1: Sleight Of Hand Pro
Perk 2: Stopping Power
Perk 3: Ninja Pro
Equipment: Claymore/Throwing Knife
Stun Grenades
Martydom/Copycat


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I'm glad you all have PS3s
> 
> Did I really see bull *censored.2.0* like UMP45 Tryhards, M16's, Noob-Tubes,  Spas's, Painkiller, Thermal, One Man Army Noob Tubing, Shotguns, Steady-Aim (Obviously a wannabe Quick Scoper), and Stopping Power (On like 75% of the classes here, even on the UMP45)
> 
> ...


At least use Steady Aim. >:l

And is ACOG scope good?


----------



## Horus (Apr 28, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't read the top half, Steady Aim doesn't do anything to Quick scoping except get you used to the 4 dots/Hipfire

ACOG is a little gay on a Sniper and doesn't count has a Quick Scope


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e_e.


----------



## Robin (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone want to 1v1 snipes me sometime on MW2 on PS3?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 28, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


City Folk is one thing you're playing by yourself. In an online game cheating, giving yourself an edge is pathetic.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 28, 2010)

The UMP45 is severely overpowered, but that's not going to be changed.  Call of Duty always has crutches.  Also, what's with the AA-12?  I've never seen a single killcam with that weapon that didn't make me cringe.

Probably my most used class:

ACR w/ ACOG Scope
SPAS-12 w/ Foregrip (although I currently use only handguns or launchers as secondaries.)
Stun Grenade
Claymore
Scavenger
Stopping Power
Steady Aim

Favorite class to use:

TAR-21 w/ Silencer
USP .45 w/ Silencer
Smoke Grenade
Claymore
Scavenger
Cold Blooded
Ninja

And holy *censored.2.0*, Horus and I agree on the UMP45 and ACOG snipers.  Woo.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Primary Gun of Choice
> Preferred Pistol with Tact Knife
> Claymore
> Marathon Pro
> ...


I hope you're joking.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 28, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course.

I stopped playing MW2 when I realized it sucks ass. And that Battlefield is greater than Call of Duty will every be.

At least.. Activision owned Call of Duty.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I'm glad you all have PS3s
> 
> Did I really see bull *censored.2.0* like UMP45 Tryhards, M16's, Noob-Tubes,  Spas's, Painkiller, Thermal, One Man Army Noob Tubing, Shotguns, Steady-Aim (Obviously a wannabe Quick Scoper), and Stopping Power (On like 75% of the classes here, even on the UMP45)
> 
> ...


Did you just call my M16 "bull*censored.2.0*" you *censored.5.0*? >:|


----------



## Pear (Apr 28, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I'm glad you all have PS3s
> 
> Did I really see bull *censored.2.0* like UMP45 Tryhards, M16's, Noob-Tubes,  Spas's, Painkiller, Thermal, One Man Army Noob Tubing, Shotguns, Steady-Aim (Obviously a wannabe Quick Scoper), and Stopping Power (On like 75% of the classes here, even on the UMP45)
> 
> ...


It's just a game. It annoys me when people say, "OHHH BAWWW DIS GUN TOO GOOD, KILLS ME A LOT. ;[" 
If it's so good why don't you use it. :C
And I do have a 360, not PS3.


----------



## Horus (Apr 29, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya


Pear: It's not that I get killed by it a lot, it's more of the fact that it's unfair. If I can't drop shot because it already killed me, then it's gay, no gun should be able to do that in CoD6 unless they all can but no LMG, SMG (Excluding the UMP45), and even Sniper Rifles without Stopping Power can kill has fast has a 3 Round Burst, or 2 Bullets from a UMP45.

Secondly, I actually have skill so I don't need to use a Try Hard gun, because I'm not a wannabe, I'm actually that good

When you learn to stop being scared to prestige, go to 9th and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Secondly, I actually have skill so I don't need to use a Try Hard gun, because I'm not a wannabe, I'm actually that good


There you go again with your annoying hardcore MW2 geek bull*censored.2.0*.  Are you trying to make people hate you?  I'm usually the last person to say this, but "it's a damn game."  You need to disentangle your ego from this video game.

I mean, Christ, I can't even fathom why you'd want to be like the average Live player.


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, I hate people


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2010)

I think Horus is just mad that people can kill him faster than he kills them.


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I think Horus is just mad that GUNS can kill him faster than the GUNS he uses.


It's not that I get killed by it a lot, it's more of the fact that it's unfair. If I can't drop shot because it already killed me, then it's gay, no gun should be able to do that in CoD6 unless they all can but no LMG, SMG (Excluding the UMP45), and even Sniper Rifles without Stopping Power can kill has fast has a 3 Round Burst, or 2 Bullets from a UMP45.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

M16 is bull*censored.2.0*, always was.  MP40 was bull*censored.2.0* in World at War, now we have the UMP45 for the bull*censored.2.0* weapon of choice in MW2.  ACOGs have no business on snipers, and running around with just a knife and spring-loaded legs is cheap and obnoxious.

And becoming so involved with a game that you forget to have fun for the sake of having fun is just stupid.


----------



## AndyB (May 1, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> And becoming so involved with a game that you forget to have fun for the sake of having fun is just stupid.


There's alot of people that forget that one, major part about gaming.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I run into too many of the people whose first reaction is to make statements about my rank or stats, constantly proclaim their superiority during the game, and then complain that my strategy shouldn't have bested their own once their sad, crushing defeat has come.


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> M16 is bull*censored.2.0*, always was.  MP40 was bull*censored.2.0* in World at War, now we have the UMP45 for the bull*censored.2.0* weapon of choice in MW2.  ACOGs have no business on snipers, and running around with just a knife and spring-loaded legs is cheap and obnoxious.
> 
> And becoming so involved with a game that you forget to have fun for the sake of having fun is just stupid.


Who said I didn't have fun?


Glad you agree about the other stuff


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your attitude says you sacrifice a lot of fun for grief over trivial things.


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I do both at the same time


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2010)

They seriously need to do some balancing. If you got hit by a 50 cal. bullet in real life, even in an arm or leg, you'd be dead. The bullet would knock your extremity off, as the Intervention and Barret 50 Cal. are sometimes used in real life for taking out _vehicles_. Yet, to hit's with an SMG are enough to kill you. 
Oh well, at least it's better since they patched the models.


----------



## Horus (May 2, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> They seriously need to do some balancing. If you got hit by a 50 cal. bullet in real life, even in an arm or leg, you'd be dead. The bullet would knock your extremity off, as the Intervention and Barret 50 Cal. are sometimes used in real life for taking out _vehicles_. Yet, to hit's with an SMG are enough to kill you.
> Oh well, at least it's better since they patched the models.


Agreed with everything you said except one; John is not sexy whatsoever


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 2, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> They seriously need to do some balancing. If you got hit by a 50 cal. bullet in real life, even in an arm or leg, you'd be dead. The bullet would knock your extremity off, as the Intervention and Barret 50 Cal. are sometimes used in real life for taking out _vehicles_. Yet, to hit's with an SMG are enough to kill you.
> *Oh well, at least it's better since they patched the models.*


IF you mean their *censored.3.0*ing Sniper Rifle range, then sure. Otherwise, it's still not better.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> One Man Army Noob Tubing,


I was joking


----------

